
Study estimates that AVs will shift ~$1T USD in Real Estate Value - huevosabio
https://medium.com/99-mph/1-trillion-of-real-estate-is-on-the-move-heres-why-94ee9233e5eb?ReillyBrennanFoT
======
markbnj
The article doesn't really address some of the other things that affect where
people choose to live, i.e. availability of fast internet; utility
reliability; schools; etc. I agree that commute times are a big factor, but
they're not the only factor.

